# Non update on PTSB rate issue



## Wardy7 (22 Nov 2017)

Hi all,

Just to keep you informed but not provide you with any exciting information......

I am in the cohort (hate that word), of the PTSB 3.25% rate. I am with @PadKiss but have also been actively engaging with TD’s in relation to the matter.

A few weeks ago, John McGuinness TD, wrote to PTSB asking them to again, examine the details of my mortgage & give me a lower rate.

I received correspondence this morning from Margaret Ryan, Assistant Manager, Customer Resolution Centre, PTSB. She has again advised that I am on the correct rate & should I not be happy with this decision, I can of course take it to the Ombudsman or the Courts. She kindly provided contact details for the Ombudsman’s office 

So, there you go folks.....no movement on this issue!


----------



## PFS7979 (22 Nov 2017)

Hi Wardy,

Did you get an options letter 11 months into your mortgage?

Did your margin go from 0.75% to 3.25% automatically after 12 months?


----------



## Wardy7 (22 Nov 2017)

No. We were initially 2 year fixed.

Broke out of fixed early.


----------



## moneymakeover (22 Nov 2017)

I would reiterate what Padraic said recently.... The banks have demonstrated they cannot be trusted in relation to the tracker scandal

It is now time for somebody else to make the decision. Somebody independent.

The banks have been found wanting too many times.


----------



## Wardy7 (22 Nov 2017)

Oh I’m not in the slightest bit surprised. I don’t think it does any harm to keep poking the beast while Padraic works away.

Que sera sera!

We will fight on!


----------



## PFS7979 (22 Nov 2017)

Well done for your efforts Wardy and I too am "poking the beast" albeit ever so slightly different circumstances to yours.

They will not make a decision on an individual case and I believe the Central Bank will have to force their concession.


----------

